# Food and Water Bowls



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd have to see them to know what size I'd want.... I mean, a four cup capacity would be plenty....for food. Not sure about water. I don't know what our capacity is....but it was the second biggest size they had....


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I'd have to see them to know what size I'd want.... I mean, a four cup capacity would be plenty....for food. Not sure about water. I don't know what our capacity is....but it was the second biggest size they had....


Yeah... it's hard to judge without seeing them. I won't buy anything online. I love to browse at the pet store anyway so I might as well go buy it in person.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ontariogolden said:


> Yeah... it's hard to judge without seeing them. I won't buy anything online. I love to browse at the pet store anyway so I might as well go buy it in person.


A lot of stuff you can buy online. But it's hard to tell the sizes. I guess ours must be the eight cup capacity.....though, we never feed that much. But if you ever add hot water to dry food, you'll want the extra room for stirring purposes.... When Samson was a puppy, I usually did that with one feeding a day...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tuckers bowl can fit like 4 cups of food in it... it was $1 at the Dollar store, along with his water dish... silver metal they are...


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I buy the metal ones. I have learnt if you give a pup a plastic bowl, it will not last very long! They make great teething toys!


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

I like the big ceramic bowls , they sell them at Walmart for a little over $6.00, they wash up so nice, then I got one of those metal frames to put them in so it brings the food to the dogs level, it is healthier for them to eat at that position. For water, I use one of those plastic ones that you fill up and it drains down, I hope that makes sense.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

goldenstaples said:


> I like the big ceramic bowls , they sell them at Walmart for a little over $6.00, they wash up so nice, then I got one of those metal frames to put them in so it brings the food to the dogs level, it is healthier for them to eat at that position. For water, I use one of those plastic ones that you fill up and it drains down, I hope that makes sense.


That brings me to another question. One of my friends has a metal frame that raises the bowls but another friend swears it isn't needed. Do you think it is better to get one right off the bat?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I've heard that the frame thing is better for thier neck/shoulders, because they don't have to bend down to eat the food.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> That brings me to another question. One of my friends has a metal frame that raises the bowls but another friend swears it isn't needed. Do you think it is better to get one right off the bat?


They can't reach it when they're little puppies  We already had a raised feeder, but couldn't use it until Augie grew some. I think they're marginally beneficial, but not necessary.... most dogs aren't eating from raised bowls, and they're not suffering any trauma. The only reason we had one was our lab was old and was having trouble bending down to eat out of a regular bowl.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think we're gonna get a raised one as Carson get's bigger. I have a friend who had to get one for his St. Bernard. I can understand why some of the huge breeds would need them.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Nugget works out of two (food/water) stainless steel 
bowls the 2 qt size.
The bowls are easy to clean, heavy enough so they won't
travel across the floor and are not easy to tip over.
My first golden Sandy used the same two bowls. 
How can golden destroy stainless steel without enrolling in a 
metal working class.
It doesn't matter where Sandy or Nugget were/are or what
they were/are doing. 
When I touch and move their feeding bowls--zzzzoooommm,
in a flash of golden fur & hair is coming at you at warp speed.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

The raised frame also helps with their digestive system. I cannot remeber what it is called but Marley had it in the book called Marley and me. mY dogs have to sit back at a distance still while I fix their food, then they have to wait until I say okay, they are calm that way like Cesar says they should be. That is one of the things I have managed to teach them. It is also another way for them to learn I am in control.
Also I wanted to say the plastic thing they drink out of that dispenses the water, I buy the kind where the whole lid comes off to put the water in and it is easy to clean.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Sandy had a raised frame for her feeding bowls, that I will use with Nugget has she gets a little taller. I also make her follow a task/ command before I set her bowl down. At first I had her "sit" for the last few weeks everytime I turn around with bowl in hand, before I can say a word she is already sitting.
She learned real fast the routine.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine are all lazy ...they lay down to eat......


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

If you choose a stainless steel bowl, I would suggest getting one with a wide base (such as in your link) with a soft plastic/ rubber end-trim (again, like the one in your link) to help prevent tipping over and sliding along the floor. You might want to also invest in some sort of mat to place under the bowls. This will serve to both define the permanent eating/drinking station as well as help keep the area clean and dry. I suggest getting several bowls and two mats... that way you can pick-up the food bowl and put it in the dishwasher right after eating and use another clean one for the next meal (until you get the chance to 'run another load'). And periodically you can throw the 'active' mat into with the laundry and immediately put a 'fresh' one down. You can start off using smaller bowls and purchase a set of larger ones a year later... they are relatively cheap, especially in quantities.

Stainless steel are easily cleaned and disinfected (either dishwasher or hand-wash in the sink with soap and hot water) but may add a metallic taste to food and especially water. Ceramic also cleans up easily and has the heft to stay put during a frantic meal time and won't affect the taste buds. Though we've never had a problem with plastic bowls, it is said to be more difficult to clean properly and almost impossible to completely disinfect after scratched... also the anti-skid rubber feet (a real necessity) can warp during the heat of the dry cycle or fall off during the wash/rinse... and certain plastics can impart flavors (plasticizers) to oily or greasy food. Whatever bowl you choose to use, I've learn over the years that dogs tend to get used to whatever type/material you pick and after several years it can sometimes be difficult to switch bowl types... especially where older dogs are concerned. So try to stick with the same bowl type when looking for replacements.

This is how my mind works sometimes:
I've always wondered what effect the temperature of the bowl might have on 'nose' comfort during eating... sorta like a cold hard wooden toilet seat on a chilly morning vs one of those soft plastic padded seats... I know which one I prefer. If its anything like toilet seats then dogs may actually prefer the natural 'warmth' of plastic compared to SS or Ceramic. Just a thought...


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

You got up my curiosity so I went and felt their ceramic bowls, they were not cold, they were perfect room tempature, maybe since they are up and not sitting on the floor.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

goldenstaples said:


> You got up my curiosity so I went and felt their ceramic bowls, they were not cold, they were perfect room tempature, maybe since they are up and not sitting on the floor.


Okay, so... ceramic toilet seats it is! Know where I can find one?


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

monomer said:


> Okay, so... ceramic toilet seats it is! Know where I can find one?


according to one of the other threads, it is Oprah you need to ask about where to get great toilet seats? lol


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ceramic toilet seat... Oprah... gotta tell ya, I started think about this and it's NOT a pretty picture.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

monomer said:


> Ceramic toilet seat... Oprah... gotta tell ya, I started think about this and it's NOT a pretty picture.


 ha! ha! Go read the Oprah post I guess she goes for the gold!


----------

